# Prohopper Mach 3 coils



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

are they? they decent for street hopping? goin on a gbody with v6..


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Get the reds white 3 1/2 ton


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

can i have some feedback from someone who isn't a vender for prohopper?? :uh:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Oct 21 2003, 06:27 PM
> *can i have some feedback from someone who isn't a vender for prohopper?? :uh:*


 O.K I'M FROM BLACK MAGIC, A COMPETITOR OF PRO HOPPER...
AND I HAVE USED THOSE COILS WITH MY RADICAL DANCER,
SINGLE PUMP S-10 AND,STREET DANCER.....AND THEY ARE A VERY
GOOD SPRING :biggrin: PLUS THEY LAST!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

what about showtime 4tons? ne good?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

I HAVE THOSE SPRINGS IN MY CADDY RIGHT NOW. THERE A LITTLE WEAK FOR MY CAR BUT WORK REALY GOOD IN MY HOMIES CUTTY
JUST SOLD A PAIR TO A FRIEND IN A BLAZER HE'S HAPPY WITH THEM
HAVN'T HOP IT YET. GOOD COIL.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

WHAT'S A GOOD 3 TON FOR THE FRONT OF A V-8 REGAL?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Oct 22 2003, 08:52 PM
> *WHAT'S A GOOD 3 TON FOR THE FRONT OF A V-8 REGAL?*


 well obviously the mach 3 if youve rad this


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

my homeboy just put those mach 3s in his Ls Monte and we tried hopping it and it gets up alright but if you don't time the switch right it wants to bottom out. They have 1 turn cut off. I think they R to mushy myself but it depends on what u R doing wit them. I run 4 ton showtime in my malibu single gate and they work real good. try O.S.C coils 3 1/2 ton they R supposed 2 B the shit i'm gonna try a set out myself. Get a hold of Nacho from individuals on this site he's the one who sells them. Priced HELLA CHEAP 2. Good luck


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

got a set in the front of my 63.. 
i think they do pretty well.
i've never had anything else in there.
48 volts help too though.
layta


----------



## caprice man (Jan 22, 2003)

wich ones homie?


----------



## NoseUpIsuzu (Oct 7, 2003)

i put those mach 3 coils in a v6 regal and it just murded the back bumper


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

NoseUpIsuzu said:


> i put those mach 3 coils in a v6 regal and it just murded the back bumper[/QUOTE :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I've been told that the metal formula not the same mix so the new Mach 3 ain't like the old Mach 3 please don't say they are the same if you scan em with a metal gun they dont read the same numbers if you can get an original pair theyre awesome however I can't say the same for the new ones much like the G force gears


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I've been told that the metal formula not the same mix so the new Mach 3 ain't like the old Mach 3 please don't say they are the same if you scan em with a metal gun they dont read the same numbers if you can get an original pair theyre awesome however I can't say the same for the new ones much like the G force gears


 Frist you been told! but haven't tryed and scan metal :dunno: allso G-FORCE are better then before Mach 3 are from same place same specifications and they allso work. We have cars that are for testing before selling so I know what works and what don't or last my be some body told you that so you buy thier products! don't know but we have them if you what to try out. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I've been team Koolaid for five years however our coils arent the same they don't work as well as the original same deal they wear out quick so I got a white set that I started with after five years theyre kinda wore out I Would Love a set of Your new coils to try out , car takes 4 or 5 licks to go 80 used to do it in 3 pm me please I'm looking for a new sponsor Koolaid don't exist and they forgot about us long time ago


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I've been team Koolaid for five years however our coils arent the same they don't work as well as the original same deal they wear out quick so I got a white set that I started with after five years theyre kinda wore out I Would Love a set of Your new coils to try out , car takes 4 or 5 licks to go 80 used to do it in 3 pm me please I'm looking for a new sponsor Koolaid don't exist and they forgot about us long time ago


:shocked:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I've been team Koolaid for five years however our coils arent the same they don't work as well as the original same deal they wear out quick so I got a white set that I started with after five years theyre kinda wore out I Would Love a set of Your new coils to try out , car takes 4 or 5 licks to go 80 used to do it in 3 pm me please I'm looking for a new sponsor Koolaid don't exist and they forgot about us long time ago


I have 2 used sets they wrked good in monte till I pushed rear back more....but I had same coils for 2years n they did the same from day 1 great coil.....


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

559karlo said:


> I have 2 used sets they wrked good in monte till I pushed rear back more....but I had same coils for 2years n they did the same from day 1 great coil.....


 RIGHT ON :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

559karlo said:


> I have 2 used sets they wrked good in monte till I pushed rear back more....but I had same coils for 2years n they did the same from day 1 great coil.....


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHsQnh_X7Z8&feature=player_detailpage Mach -3 coils in action Blue car


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> bump


 3 ton in chrome? $?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 Mach-3 coils in action


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 Mach -3 coils on three hits!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 Mach -3 coils on three hits!


 no need to get a bounce!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 Mach -3 coils on three hits!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 Mach-3 coils


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 Mach-3 coils


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 Mach-3 coils


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHsQnh_X7Z8&feature=player_detailpage Mach -3 coils in action Blue car


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHsQnh_X7Z8&feature=player_detailpage Mach -3 coils in action Blue car


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 Mach -3 coils on three hits!


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbHIc9mCvsY&feature=player_detailpage MACH -3 COILS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS BEST ON MARKET :thumbsup:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

What's the price


----------



## monte87carlo (Jun 6, 2012)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS BEST ON MARKET :thumbsup:
> View attachment 612973


I need me a set. How much


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$145 $135 BARE












:thumbsup:


----------



## monte87carlo (Jun 6, 2012)

JUST2C said:


> $145 $135 BARE
> View attachment 613125
> View attachment 613127
> :thumbsup:


I'll take the pink ones. How can we do business you have a contact number or an email?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking for pro hopper mach 3 coils a set of 3 tons and a set of 2 tons or 2.5 tons p.m. please


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

dadysgirl said:


> Looking for pro hopper mach 3 coils a set of 3 tons and a set of 2 tons or 2.5 tons p.m. please


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

are the 2 tons like the old red color 2-tons?

if so, they are avaiable?? 


full stacks or just the pre cuts??


if full stacks avaiable, how much ?


thanks in advance


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Didn't get it


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS BEST ON MARKET :thumbsup:
> View attachment 612973


 $115 BARE :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Man I really wanna try a set of these but I have to be honest... every time I see this post up top I hurry n look to see if it's someone saying that tried them n they work but it's just you TTT'ing the topic. Sorry homie no disrespect just dont got alot of money to "try" a set so I'm jus waiting for these too take off and get some good feedback. im wondering what these will do cuz im killing the white springs and just went up n trying 4 1/2, 4 3/4.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

atxhopper said:


> Man I really wanna try a set of these but I have to be honest... every time I see this post up top I hurry n look to see if it's someone saying that tried them n they work but it's just you TTT'ing the topic. Sorry homie no disrespect just dont got alot of money to "try" a set so I'm jus waiting for these too take off and get some good feedback. im wondering what these will do cuz im killing the white springs and just went up n trying 4 1/2, 4 3/4.


X2


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

It's all good. In this industry you bad business where people hate but it is a good coil proven over and over but it is what it i. You should not have to put 41/2 ton on a g-body unless you doing big inches that's tell me what's out thier isn't working! BBC use to be pro hopper coils all they did change color and name and now they are the best right!!! there is a raeson for pro hopper to go some where else. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmC8ezNTFRo&feature=player_detailpage blue car has Mach-3 coils and G-Force gears,Saco lmk :thumbsup: All so go to page one O.K I'M FROM BLACK MAGIC, A COMPETITOR OF PRO HOPPER...
AND I HAVE USED THOSE COILS WITH MY RADICAL DANCER,
SINGLE PUMP S-10 AND,STREET DANCER.....AND THEY ARE A VERY
GOOD SPRING :biggrin: PLUS THEY LAST!!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> $115 BARE :thumbsup:





atxhopper said:


> Man I really wanna try a set of these but I have to be honest... every time I see this post up top I hurry n look to see if it's someone saying that tried them n they work but it's just you TTT'ing the topic. Sorry homie no disrespect just dont got alot of money to "try" a set so I'm jus waiting for these too take off and get some good feedback. im wondering what these will do cuz im killing the white springs and just went up n trying 4 1/2, 4 3/4.


Seriously? You think $115 for coils is too much?:facepalm:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Seriously? You think $115 for coils is too much?:facepalm:




$115 plus prolly 50 in shipping so $165 yes thats too much for a spring if it's not what i need. im running the white ones and after one hop i have to change to put shallow cups cuz they break in and i loose major inches. yes most g body's dont need bigger than a 3 ton but my car has a heavy frame 1/4 inch on all four sides front to back only 8 batts in the trunk street legal highway driven it's not some weighted down car with no bumpers i been running the whites for acouple years and have to change them out every couple of hops car does low 40's but for some reason it kills them white springs bad?? i hear what your saying these springs are good and proven but my thoughts are if a 3 1/4 is too soft then a 3 ton is prolly too soft as well.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 Mach-3 coils :thumbsup: give them a try...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 Mach-3 coils :thumbsup: give them a try...


how bout u send me a set and i'll try them. If they work as good as you say they do then I'll pay you for them. If they wear out n get all soft after 2 hops then I'll send them back to you? Sounds crazy but it's a way for u to get some positive feedback right? Here's a video of my car on fresh white springs the green regal http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE-7Dj9bF4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

sorry heres the link... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE-7Dj9bF4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 Mach-3 coils :thumbsup: give them a try...


 TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Can we set up a lil friendly hop ?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Can we set up a lil friendly hop ?


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: :h5:


:h5: let me know ! All I gotta do is charge the batts


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Can we set up a lil friendly hop ?


hellz yeah david,set it up paper weight vs.mufasa.let's do this


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FgBR7bgr_n8 Mach-3 coils :thumbsup: give them a try...


Damn that's nice. Is the frame wrapped? How many turns of the Mach 3s are on this ride?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> hellz yeah david,set it up paper weight vs.mufasa.let's do this


:h5: :wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HELLO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> HELLO


X2


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Damn that's nice. Is the frame wrapped? How many turns of the Mach 3s are on this ride?


 Yup reinforced! Truns 5 on mach-3 coils all over counter product pro hopper piston G-Force gear Saco motor All can be sold no trick's no mix and match pro hopper set up :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> Yup reinforced! Truns 5 on mach-3 coils all over counter product pro hopper piston G-Force gear Saco motor All can be sold no trick's no mix and match pro hopper set up :thumbsup:


how bout the hop now??????????


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> :h5: let me know ! All I gotta do is charge the batts


 I will be in touch



flaked85 said:


> how bout the hop now??????????


 :dunno:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Forget the hop....u take too long :inout:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Forget the hop....u take too long :inout:


 Car being worked on for paint but if you want we could go to scale soon! LMK :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> Car being worked on for paint but if you want we could go to scale soon! LMK :h5:


Go to scale ?? :roflmao: so you think im weighted ??

I guess u only hop by "appointments" ......years ago b4 u were even on this site I did a video where I took my car apart n showed there was no weight in my car :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

This thread is bout mach coils . Yep they might be one of the best on the market . Excellent memory and they last . G-force pump heads are damn good too with plenty of vids and proof . Marzocchi isnt bringing back there old gear . Nothing has changed. 

Mafusa called out david from what it shows on the thread . If its ok with both of you guys , take em to the scales (on video day before and hop em right after) and settle this @


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> This thread is bout mach coils . Yep they might be one of the best on the market . Excellent memory and they last . G-force pump heads are damn good too with plenty of vids and proof . Marzocchi isnt bringing back there old gear . Nothing has changed.
> 
> Mafusa called out david from what it shows on the thread . If its ok with both of you guys , take em to the scales (on video day before and hop em right after) and settle this @
> 
> ...


Forget it bro....i was just bored, thats y I said friendly hop.....but its cool, too much drama for a friendly hop :werd: figured both are street cars....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Keep cool Mafusa homie . At least try to make the show bro . Its pretty close to you I Think . Drink few beers uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Keep cool Mafusa homie . At least try to make the show bro . Its pretty close to you I Think . Drink few beers uffin:


Ill c wassup....its about 3 hrs from me...

& I drink every single day..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Forget the hop....u take too long :inout:


At least he answered you, he just totally ignored my post lol and too bad i dont live alittle closer, im always down for a friendly hop


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Go to scale ?? :roflmao: so you think im weighted ??
> 
> I guess u only hop by "appointments" ......years ago b4 u were even on this site I did a video where I took my car apart n showed there was no weight in my car :uh:


 You called me out! like I said car is being worked on. My car is for products sold over counter but don't trip we will hop :thumbsup:
and have a beer after :h5: 


atxhopper said:


> At least he answered you, he just totally ignored my post lol and too bad i dont live alittle closer, im always down for a friendly hop


 So you want free coils? :rofl: and they last more then 3 hop not like whats out thier! Coils been proven over and over.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> You called me out! like I said car is being worked on. My car is for products sold over counter but don't trip we will hop :thumbsup:
> and have a beer after :h5:
> So you want free coils? :rofl: and they last more then 3 hop not like whats out thier! Coils been proven over and over.


Its cool....i already said forget it....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> At least he answered you, he just totally ignored my post lol and too bad i dont live alittle closer, im always down for a friendly hop


:h5: yeah, I like the way ur car works !


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> So you want free coils? :rofl: and they last more then 3 hop not like whats out thier! Coils been proven over and over.


Aint nobody say anything about some free springs?? I have no problem paying for them..... if they work like you say they do. It's cool i'll just keep waiting for them to get some street cred then maybe i'll try a set


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> :h5: yeah, I like the way ur car works !


Thanks bro and yours as well yours always bangs and i love to see street cars doing good inches maybe one day i'll make it out west to check your car in person :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> Thanks bro and yours as well yours always bangs and i love to see street cars doing good inches maybe one day i'll make it out west to check your car in person :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> O.K I'M FROM BLACK MAGIC, A COMPETITOR OF PRO HOPPER...
> AND I HAVE USED THOSE COILS WITH MY RADICAL DANCER,
> SINGLE PUMP S-10 AND,STREET DANCER.....AND THEY ARE A VERY
> GOOD SPRING :biggrin: PLUS THEY LAST!!!!!


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qXP05XeBo2o proven over and over :thumbsup:


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks David for the piston set up and mach 3 springs. Will post video after install


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

lkojoe said:


> Thanks David for the piston set up and mach 3 springs. Will post video after install


:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach-3 coils in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qXP05XeBo2o read comments below video :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

lkojoe said:


> Thanks David for the piston set up and mach 3 springs. Will post video after install


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder how good these would work in my s10 it a single pump 6 batts


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqUkqdmfzZo&feature=player_detailpage Mach-3 coil in action & G-Force gear :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqUkqdmfzZo&feature=player_detailpage Mach-3 coil in action & G-Force gear :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey David been trying to get ahold of u for them motors u had said u was gonna get them out on Friday haven't got them yet .


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

not to hate homie but it just seems that gettin pro hopper products now a days doesnt do any justice simply because of customer service. Ive lost count of how many posts people make regarding their orders and nobody picking up the phone. I guess its only convenient for the local riders that are around your supplier. and whats up with you bumping the SAME videos OVER and OVER and OVER? like i said, not hating, just wish prohopper came out hard again like they were back in the days with a legit web site and Armin taking care of people with good customer service. like i said no hard feelings. good luck to you bro.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

What are the future plans for prohopper ?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

x2. they used to be legit as fuck. dont understand y they went under...


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

And also what is Mac from prohopper doing now?! He seemed to know his shit...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=22X7BZu69YY Mac is working on car Pro X


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice vid. how many oof those cars are pro hopper equipped using 2013 pro hopper products? USA motorsports still sell pro hopper equipment?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> nice vid. how many oof those cars are pro hopper equipped using 2013 pro hopper products? USA motorsports still sell pro hopper equipment?


USA motorsports still sell pro hopper equipment? YUP AND ABOUT 4 CARS HAVE PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS OM THIER CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> USA motorsports still sell pro hopper equipment? YUP AND ABOUT 4 CARS HAVE PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS OM THIER CARS :thumbsup:


When we goin to see more videos? Current videos running the Ph equipment. That one cut that went to the weight scales which was a single pumper was cool. More of them and show off the trunk...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

352cutty86 said:


> When we goin to see more videos? Current videos running the Ph equipment. That one cut that went to the weight scales which was a single pumper was cool. More of them and show off the trunk...


 :thumbsup: its being painted! out soon


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: its being painted! out soon


nice then you guys can hop against mufasa:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach 4 coils are in $175 now but will go down in $ for next shipment :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Post pics of springs


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach-4 coils






ready for inches :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach-4 coils
> View attachment 655904
> ready for inches :thumbsup:


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

:facepalm:fuk the drama MUFASA serve this guy already, u guys been going bak n forth for a while........:h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> This thread is bout mach coils . Yep they might be one of the best on the market . Excellent memory and they last . G-force pump heads are damn good too with plenty of vids and proof . Marzocchi isnt bringing back there old gear . Nothing has changed.
> 
> Mafusa called out david from what it shows on the thread . If its ok with both of you guys , take em to the scales (on video day before and hop em right after) and settle this @
> 
> ...


 ttt


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

LETS SET UP TIME & DATE. :thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> ttt


is your car ready, no more excuses. Don't let the paint weight u dowm:nono:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

Just2 c who wins lmao:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

maniacos ls elco said:


> Just2 c who wins lmao:biggrin:


:wave: q vo instigator


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> :wave: q vo instigator


:inout:just trying to square u up of just2c this telenovela drama go down, I might even put a wager on this hop:boink: I'm glad I got your attention cause sounds like people want 2 watch watcher unfold this hop?....:drama:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

[/SIZEpeople on the east coast & west coast want to watch this hop unfold already,:h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: u crazy


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

CHROME MACH-3 COILS LOOK GOOD GETT






ING INCHES :h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach-4 coils
> View attachment 655904
> ready for inches :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

CHROME MACH-3 COILS LOOK GOOD GETTING INCHES :h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach-4 coils  ready for inches :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

CHROME MACH-3 COILS LOOK GOOD GETTING INCHES :h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach-4 coils  ready for inches :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/M6IL45znnec" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Running Saco and G force gear and Mach springs


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach-4 coils  ready for inches :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I liked the color on paper weight at sfv show


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> I liked the color on paper weight at sfv show


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RdrRNOOmyiY


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Nice street hopper. What's the setup? How many batts and volts goin to he nose?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Where are more videos homies.? What wtf happen to that single pump cutlass.. Or more "updated" shit from
USA motorsports.. I aint been to the movies in awhile..
maybe even some more of ur shop pics of builds or ect... Are you guys gin to produce the 1" block again or even 3/4. All I'm seeing from u is 1/2...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Call me david I Need some mach coils - Thanks !


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wait all u got is 1/2"??? the FAWWWKK????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RdrRNOOmyiY


Was this w mach 3 or new mach 4 ??


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RdrRNOOmyiY


who won the hop at this event?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Jus get skyhi coils from BMH


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> who won the hop at this event?


I heard it was a 2 tone cutty :dunno:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> I heard it was a 2 tone cutty :dunno:


:h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

mach-3 coils


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

need the chrome shipped to 44144. how many tons r they??? and price


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Jus get skyhi coils from BMH


:wow:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

JUST2C 
i payed in july, still havent recieved the mach 3's, last i heard the powder coated messed up? i really dont care what color the coils are, just send me a set please or refund the paypal money so i can get a set else where
paypal name is jugzpinstriping
your inbox is full, ive tried PM'ing​


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

smh....


----------



## str8upgee (May 10, 2013)

Need some chrome Mach 3 3 ton coils how much to 90723 area code


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> USA motorsports still sell pro hopper equipment? YUP AND ABOUT 4 CARS HAVE PRO HOPPER PRODUCTS OM THIER CARS :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> mach-3 coils
> View attachment 682724


 in action


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbdY_yEqIWk&feature=player_detailpage orange cutty with mach-3 coils


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 83cuttlas (Apr 29, 2012)

I got a double wammy pump setup for sell


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS BEST ON MARKET :thumbsup:
> View attachment 612973


TTT


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

83cuttlas said:


> I got a double wammy pump setup for sell


what's the price tag for the whammy


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbdY_yEqIWk&feature=player_detailpage orange cutty with mach-3 coils


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eT7WpXAfc&feature=player_detailpage MACH-3 COILS BEST ON MARKET :thumbsup:
> View attachment 612973


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------

